# Which power tool set would you buy?



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

out of those 2, ryobi. I have dewalt right now, but its just a waste of money. If I could do it all again, Id get a cheaper brand as well. Its all chinese crap anyway.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Home depot? Then get the Milwaukee !!!


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

I get the cheaper brands, Because my tools grow legs and walk off the job.
include a reciprocating saw in that set too.
In fact I use the harbor freight, version of the" hole hawg",
Works just as good as a milwaukee. I got tired of tools getting stolen
So I get cheap junk now. you know what, works just as good


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

LOL, Ryobi :laughing:

You must be a DIYer.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Bizmo Jiggler said:


> I need to get a set for work. Home depot will give me a credit card to put it on, so I think I can afford the rigid set, or the green ryobi set.
> 
> Which set would you get? I think I just need the light, the power saw, and the drill, for the most part.
> 
> Any input appreciated, THANKS


Dont get a f#cking credit card man. If you cant pay cash you cant afford it.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

Try porta cable they have a lot of tools and are fairly cheap.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Bizmo Jiggler said:


> I need to get a set for work. Home depot will give me a credit card to put it on, so I think I can afford the rigid set, or the green ryobi set.
> 
> Which set would you get? I think I just need the light, the power saw, and the drill, for the most part.
> 
> Any input appreciated, THANKS


Buy the inexpensive brand of cordless that have
Expandable sets you can add to the sets.
like paint sprayers,etc. Can't think of all of additional
Devices you can get but there is a bunch.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jordan_paul said:


> LOL, Ryobi :laughing:
> 
> You must be a DIYer.


you are just as helpful as that jza guy from cana-duh


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Lep said:


> I get the cheaper brands, Because my tools grow legs and walk off the job.
> include a reciprocating saw in that set too.
> In fact I use the harbor freight, version of the" hole hawg",
> Works just as good as a milwaukee. I got tired of tools getting stolen
> So I get cheap junk now. you know what, works just as good


 
You are merely kidding yourself.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't think it matters what brand you buy anymore.. one is just another clone of another..

Better to buy the most voltage for least amount of money.. :thumbsup:

It has more to do with how the user abuses his tools and just plain old luck.. IMO..


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> you are just as helpful as that jza guy from cana-duh


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bizmo Jiggler said:


> I need to get a set for work. Home depot will give me a credit card to put it on, so I think I can afford the rigid set, or the green ryobi set.
> 
> Which set would you get? I think I just need the light, the power saw, and the drill, for the most part.
> 
> Any input appreciated, THANKS


What Type of jobs will you be on?
When you say "power saw" what kind?


----------



## ilikepez (Mar 24, 2011)

don't get a full set if you have to put it on a card. Unless you are planning on absolutely paying it off before the interest kicks in. Then get a Milwaukee.


----------



## Bizmo Jiggler (Jun 19, 2012)

jrannis said:


> What Type of jobs will you be on?
> When you say "power saw" what kind?


I work for a company doing the remodels at grocery stores. The saw I need is the battery powered one, not the circular saw. But I might need the circular saw, because sometimes we do other work. I got hired through a temp company, and when I don't do electric work, I will do other stuff.


----------



## Sparky_120 (Feb 20, 2011)

I really like Makita...a bit more money but worth it! I once dropped my drill from 25 feet...that was 2 years ago and it it still going strong with no problems at all!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Buying tools on credit and buying substandard brands. Two bad decisions, in my opinion. Buying on credit, when not necessary, is expensive. Buying cheap brands will turn out to be expensive. You're paying paying paying....

My advice: Eat Ramen and hot dogs for a couple weeks and pay cash for a professional brand. DeWalt, Makita, Porter-Cable, and Milwaukee are often top picks.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well, you can get some Ebay deals on tools that have _evolved_

for instance, i found a deal on an 18V nicad DeWalt 5 piece kit, because they went to 20V lith ion recently

everyone wants to ditch the 18's for the 20's.....

shop around....

~CS~


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Bizmo Jiggler said:


> I work for a company doing the remodels at grocery stores. The saw I need is the battery powered one, not the circular saw. But I might need the circular saw, because sometimes we do other work. I got hired through a temp company, and when I don't do electric work, I will do other stuff.


If you have to supply your own battery tools, purchase only what you need and can afford. 
Try and stay away from the credit cards.

If you buy the HD house brand, don't lend it out and don't over work it. It will last you a good while. I have that multi kit from Ryboi at home. I use it alot and it has lasted for years. The flash light sucks. The 5" trim saw works great in a pinch. But I use my power one mostly. Get the better batteries and the radio was worth the $30. Good sound. 

Upgrade when you can afford it.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

For all the threads I've seen debating the merits of various tool brands ....

I've never seen a thread debating various credit cards.

The Home Depot card isn't cheap. It's a MasterCard, which isn't nearly as useful as a Visa, and it's really a Chase bank card - and Chase has had a history of security breaches. 

Though, to be fair, there's a lot worse cards out there.


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

In my searching for tool sets, almost every set has the same Impact Driver, Sawzall, Circular Saw, etc. etc.... The difference in price is the Hammer Drill/Driver. 
In November, I bought the Milwaukee 2690-24 and the 2691-22. This included all the tools I wanted, 2 chargers 2 compact batteries and 2 XC batteries. On Amazon, I got the 2690-24 set for $499 with an amazon $50 instant off december deal. It also came with a $75 amazon gift card for anothe purchase. I applied the $75 to the 2691-22 set. Total investment - $575, free shipping. Even better, when my 2690-24 kit came, it was missing a belt hook on the drill. Amazon said they would send a call tag, and send me a new kit. I said that was silly, as I could just go over to Berlands and buy a hook for $5. The customer service rep put me on hold, and came back and offered a 20% reduction on the price. An extra $100 off? I'm not going to say no to that... 

I used the compact drill twice, and aparantly due to factory defect, the cooling fan in the motor exploded. Over to the service center, the guy from Milwaukee pulled the trigger, walked in back, came back out and handed me a brand new drill. Awesome. 

This entire experience has made me a huge Milwaukee supporter.


----------



## bthesparky (Jan 23, 2009)

Id say if they require you to provide your own power tools, buy the cheap stuff. Get some experience under your belt, then find a contractor that knows how to buy some tools.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have a ryobi set at home. Honestly it hasn't lasted well. Sawzall quite worked. Radio got dropped (from not very high) and blew into pieces. Impacts variable speed trigger only works half the time. It's either all or nothing sometimes. Battery charger is finicky.
The drill recently crapped out. I decided I was going to replace the would setup with Milwaukee, but found I could replace the drill with no battery for $25. It's hard to beat that. When the batteries stop holding a charge I'm definitely upgrading


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Mikwaukee!!!


----------



## Bizmo Jiggler (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks all.

I been shopping, and am leaning more towards the Bosch stuff. The radio is awesome.

The owner of the shop said he will reimburse a Bosch set for me, if I stay with him for a year. I am inclined to move forward on the deal, but don't know how much the temp agency is going to charge him for me to stay.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

What set will you chose.?


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Bizmo Jiggler said:


> The radio is awesome.


----------



## smiley mcrib (Sep 25, 2011)

I love my dewalt twenty volt set might be something to consider to.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

Go for Bosch. Really solidly built stuff and a pleasure to use.


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

Probably better off just buying something like a 2pcs drill and impact set for starters and expanding as your finances allow it. what ever you get check reviews and try and stay clear of homeowner grade stuff with plastic gear boxes and chucks.


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

I am and have been a long fan of Bosch. I have their Table Saw, Dual Compound Mitre and orbital Jigsaw, all bulletproof and seen tons of abuse. For some reason, their cordless stuff just seemed a bit behind the engineering curve, which led me to go Milwaukee.


----------



## ElectroBrian (Mar 25, 2011)

*tools*

I myself have all 18V Dewalt Hammer drill, Sawzall, impact etc... for work and it hasn't let me down yet..

I also have the Ryobi set at home that I use just for small projects around the house and it works good for what I need...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a large collection of 18v DeWalt stuff I use in my shop and around the house, it's heavy and often awkard to use but the batteries last a fair amount of time. I have a few Ryobi pieces DeWalt doesn't offer (chain saw, router, chop box) from full charge the batteries don't last long at all, so many spares are a necessary evil. Been debating on trying the new Ryobi li-on batteries, maybe. But neither brand would I want as my at work tools, that said I prefer Milwaukee, Hilti, and Bosch for cordless tools, they haven't left me hanging yet.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I just got a dewalt 20 volt set, havent had a chance to put it through the gears yet but it is well built and lots of power. I bought it over Milwaukee because I did not like milwaukee's impact driver....seemed too bulky. I also much prefer the Rohm chuck that Dewalt uses on their higher end drills. I really thought about buying Makita but they seemed to be of poor quality compared to the other two.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I just got a dewalt 20 volt set, havent had a chance to put it through the gears yet but it is well built and lots of power. I bought it over Milwaukee because I did not like milwaukee's impact driver....seemed too bulky. I also much prefer the Rohm chuck that Dewalt uses on their higher end drills. I really thought about buying Makita but they seemed to be of poor quality compared to the other two.


A new brushless impact is coming out this month. I have the older Milwaukee impact so I'll let you know.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> A new brushless impact is coming out this month. I have the older Milwaukee impact so I'll let you know.


its already out, had mine a couple weeks :thumbsup:

Broke two Phillips bits the first day


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bbsound said:


> its already out, had mine a couple weeks :thumbsup:
> 
> Broke two Phillips bits the first day


I haven't seen it available for shipping on any tool sites or even Amazon.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> I haven't seen it available for shipping on any tool sites or even Amazon.


homedepot.com not only did i get it 2 weeks ago, but I got a free 3rd battery


----------



## garfield (Jul 30, 2009)

In about 4 years I went through 6 ryobi 18 volt drills. The annoyance factor plus down time plus you just don't look as professional. Pick any major brand sold at more than one store.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Buy a major brand for daily usage imo they always run specials Bosch was running to 2 free slim backs,dewalt 100 off trade millwaukee does the same time to time mak running one now 2 kit extra battery and a mail in rebate for a bare tool. It's like knockoff brands a the grocery they usually don't go on sale or have deals like the brands names do


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Milwaukee or Bosch if you're going for cheaper stuff. (seriously, the M18 Hackzall alone is worth going Red)

Hilti or Metabo if $$ aren't a factor.


----------



## Bizmo Jiggler (Jun 19, 2012)

I bought dewalt 18V nicad XRP on amazon.

The 18v xrp hammer drill with 1/2in chuck, and the sawzall.

I think later I will buy the 18v impact.

There's another website where they talk about tools alot, and they talked me into 18v nicad dewalt. best bang for the buck, most reliable.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Bbsound said:


> homedepot.com not only did i get it 2 weeks ago, but I got a free 3rd battery


You're in Canada right? I was just on homedepot's website and couldn't find the fuel impact.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> You're in Canada right? I was just on homedepot's website and couldn't find the fuel impact.


It's out in the states no driver yet


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

coon88 said:


> It's out in the states no driver yet


I can't find it anywhere. I have the drill and love it. Brushless is definitely the next big step in improving tool performance. I'd like to see every tool go that route. My batteries last so much longer.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

My supplier will be getting in the brushless impacts next week.

I'll let you know how awesome they are.

Need brushless SDS!


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> You're in Canada right? I was just on homedepot's website and couldn't find the fuel impact.


I am in Virginia, USA

http://homedepot.digby.com/homedepot/product/detail.do?itemId=203353390&categoryId=&path=


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> I can't find it anywhere. I have the drill and love it. Brushless is definitely the next big step in improving tool performance. I'd like to see every tool go that route. My batteries last so much longer.


Did you use the regular m18 drill when you first got your m18 set before the brushless?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

mnelectrician said:


> Did you use the regular m18 drill when you first got your m18 set before the brushless?


I have a nonbrushless m18 hammer drill. It generates a lot more heat and kills the battery faster. That drill stays at home now.


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Frasbee said:


> I can't find it anywhere. I have the drill and love it. Brushless is definitely the next big step in improving tool performance. I'd like to see every tool go that route. My batteries last so much longer.


We had the 1.5ah at work for about 3 weeks just got the 3.0ah this week free bat like the big box


----------

